# Aspen/snowmass questions



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

Im going a few days later than you so I'm interested in this info as well. I think we are out of luck for powder runs doesnt look like aspen has been seeing snow lately.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Snowmass is personally my family's favorite. Great variety. Longshot, the big run you hike up a bit to on the leftmost side is a great long run that is def worth the hike other some pow. Longhorn(or powder horn or something) is a great black with a nice view from the cat(pretty narrow cliff so be carefull). If your into game food, krabloonik(or however you spell it) is a pretty neat lunch place, it was pricey around 40-55 a plate but if that's your style it's very cool. I got to do one of their dogsled guided tours that was also very cool. 

Aspen highlands is my personal fave of the 4 for bowls and chutes. 

Buttermilk I hit just for the park when the Olympics(?) were there I think 03 or 4ish. Not super impressive when compared to the prior. 

I'd say snowmass for 2 and Ajax for 1 or a half. Aspen is the nightlife so I'm sure you find your way there. The crystal palace was a great time if your looking for dinner and a show


----------



## Endorphins (Dec 21, 2012)

personally i prefer snowmass, huge variety of terrain to choose from and it has some chutes, a cirque, some harder terrain but nowhere near enough snow for it right now. Hopefully we'll get some snow before you get here. Depends what you're looking for, i feel like the mountains have their own little niche. personally, i cant stand buttermilk, i dont like how the lifts are laid out and the terrain, or lack thereof, makes it the bottom of the list of the 4 mts.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The view alone.....is worth going to Highlands for a day. Make it a wednesday and I think you park for free.


----------



## Endorphins (Dec 21, 2012)

I've heard nothing but great things about highlands, yet still I havent driven the extra 15mins to get there...:dunno: laziness/creature of habit


----------



## ballinSTI (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks for the responses keep them coming!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Best bet for any discounts, is probably Aspens website.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Snowmass is the best of the 4 resorts. Park near Two Creeks/Elk Camp side of the mountain. Considering there are so many good runs at Snowmass, on the first day ride Elk Camp early and then move across the mountain in the AM and then back in the afternoon. It can literally take all day to enjoy the entire mountain. This way you know where you want to spend most of your next days on your favorite runs. 

On the sunniest day of your trip, I recommend heading to Aspen Highlands and hiking the Highlands Bowl. The hike can be brutal, but the views are amazing. Also hike the entire trail as the farthest side of the bowl, usually has the best snow. Don't give up if you get tired, keep trekking, it will be worth it. 

If I had 4 days of riding I would go Snowmass 3x and Highlands 1x. Skip Ajax and Buttermilk. Enjoy your trip and pray for some freshie..

Some others may disagree, but this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## ballinSTI (Nov 14, 2008)

NSboarder said:


> Snowmass is the best of the 4 resorts. Park near Two Creeks/Elk Camp side of the mountain. Considering there are so many good runs at Snowmass, on the first day ride Elk Camp early and then move across the mountain in the AM and then back in the afternoon. It can literally take all day to enjoy the entire mountain. This way you know where you want to spend most of your next days on your favorite runs.
> 
> On the sunniest day of your trip, I recommend heading to Aspen Highlands and hiking the Highlands Bowl. The hike can be brutal, but the views are amazing. Also hike the entire trail as the farthest side of the bowl, usually has the best snow. Don't give up if you get tired, keep trekking, it will be worth it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! ive actually been told to stay at snowmass for the three days ill be boarding but the highland bowl looks amazing!! thanks for the info


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like there will be plenty of fresh pow for your trip. Looks like Snowmass may get up to 2 feet.


----------



## ballinSTI (Nov 14, 2008)

NSboarder said:


> Looks like there will be plenty of fresh pow for your trip. Looks like Snowmass may get up to 2 feet.


hell yea cant wait ive basically had a boner for the last couple of days ive been so excited haha


----------



## Iowa_kid (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been a few years since I went there.. But will agree snowmass was m favorite, but if u like park and big features if x games course is still up like it was when I was there buttermilk was a blast... I only rode those 2.. And I rode snowmass 3 days and buttermilk 1.. We stayed right there in the middle of snowmass.. Still to this day best time I've ever had riding.. It was when I still lived in Iowa and first trip to Colorado.. First real experience with some fresh pow.. First day rode snowmass was awesome.. 2nd day went to buttermilk with 1 ft of fresh pow and was mind blowing coming from Midwest lol.. The next day we got about 2 ft and rode snowmass again and funniest day ever got first chair on a ton of pow.. And last day we just stayed at snowmass again because there was still a bunch that we hadn't rode yet.. That trip was a big help in choosing college's lol.. And moved to Colorado right after highschool.. 25 now and still like a little kid everytime I hit the mountains


----------



## ballinSTI (Nov 14, 2008)

Just updating. Today was my last day, we did two days at snow mass and one at highlands.the highlands bowl was amazing, if anyone was wondering I was the guy crawling up the mountain on Friday because my ankle is still slightly sprained haha. The view was amazing, but I was also scared from that height and the narrow passes. I maned up and hiked it even though it was painful as shit on my ankle but I had to keep going.i would say that was just as scary as sky diving, if not more because of the straight down rock falls. The tree runs were amazing at both mountains and overall this trip blew my previous two away. My only complaint is all the god damn moguls that kill your legs. My ankles were throbbing on some runs and got very swollen after the day. Either way I would recommend that trip to everyone


----------



## Capita2JZGTE (Dec 13, 2012)

Snowmass is definitely my favorite but for the type of terrain you're looking for I would recommend Aspen Highlands or Aspen mountain. 

But hey, the lift passes cover all 4 mountains and they are all within 15 minutes of driving from each other so realistically you could try out at least 2 in one day.


----------

